# Lengthening forcing cones?



## whitetaco02 (Aug 16, 2008)

Is it worth it?  What exactly does it do?  Pros and cons?

I am thinking of getting my Browning Citori 3 1/2" done tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## CAL (Aug 16, 2008)

I have had a couple of guns done and it does make for a more constant pattern when finished.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 16, 2008)

> Is it worth it?



Well, there's the $64,000.00 question.

It MAY bring about some small improvement in your patterning in for small size target loads.

I don't think it does much for larger shot.

Some people report that it reduces recoil, although there's no scientific reason that it should.

There are some people that have done some pretty exhaustive testing, and they can't show any consistent benefit.

Most modern guns have longer forcing cones to start with.

I've got guns that have had the forcing gun lengthened, and some that don't, and I've shot several thousand shells out them both ways.

I wouldn't pay  to have them lengthened, myself.  If there is an improvement in patterning, it's so slight as to be undetectable in normal use -- the benefits are not commensurate with the cost.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 16, 2008)

What is your intended goal with this process?

IMHO, Save your money. Spend the money on ammo and time on the Sporting Clays range. Lengthening the forcing cone isn't going to break more birds on the course or put more birds in your game bag.

Opinions are going to vary on this topic. You have mine.


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 17, 2008)

*x*



Twenty five ought six said:


> Well, there's the $64,000.00 question.
> 
> It MAY bring about some small improvement in your patterning in for small size target loads.
> 
> ...



 I have lengthened many forcing cones, a lot of times for the same customer. Every shotgun they buy gets the job done. They think its worth doing. Of course I agree with them.

1) when you remove metal from the bore you can reduce pressure, it might be very slight but some guys swear by it.

2) factory's have been trending towards what customers want in a gun, buyers want long forcing cones and a lot of pro shooters swear by it.

3) its not an expensive modification to do, around $45, if it helps you break one extra clay pigeon in  a match its a small price to pay. In competition it might be the difference between wining and being an also ran.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2008)

no idea what it does or what it takes to do it, but I can tell you that when Gun Docc worked on my encore 12 gauge turkey gun, that was one of the things he did, fact is I cant remember anything else that day except adding a fiber optic sight.  surly there was something else because my pattern went from shooting about 6" low and the size of a washtub at 30 yards to dead on and as tight as a paper plate at same distance and same shells

when he sees this maybe he can give us more info


----------



## TurkeyProof (Aug 17, 2008)

*It made a difference*

in my turkey gun. The improvement is only seen when the area is polished after its forcing cone is Lengthened.


----------



## CAL (Aug 17, 2008)

As I stated above my gun would not pattern very good with turkey loads till I had the forcing cone taken out .Now it shoot consistantly every time.Before it would shoot a good pattern then not so good.One extra shot in a pattern might not mean much to some people but it might just be the one that brings down your game.Good luck with your decision to have it done!


----------



## fountain (Aug 17, 2008)

the nitro shell company does not recommend lengthening the cones just polishing the bbl and cone.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 17, 2008)

I got my Citori done by Joe Morales at the Meadows this morning.  He did a great job and he also polished my 870 barrell for me as well.  You should have seen the lead that came off of mine and my dad's 870, it was unbelievable!


----------



## polaris30144 (Aug 18, 2008)

fountain said:


> the nitro shell company does not recommend lengthening the cones just polishing the bbl and cone.



Hmmm.....And what kind of shotgun do they build? They make ammo and they might be afraid that someone might find out that another companies shot shell works better than theirs with lengthening the cones. Almost like Mobil oil telling you not to modify your engine in your car because it might improve your gas mileage.

 The proof is in the target. Go to Gun Docc's website and read a few articles about his work and what modifications he recommends. For those that haven't read it, there is an article from a national gun magazine about his work. IMO, expert's in the field of shotgun performance hold more credence than an ammo company trying to sell ammo.


Here is a link for anyone that is not familiar with Gun Docc and his work.

http://www.guncustomizing.com/


----------

